# Apache Benchmark ab2 problems?

## jhouchin

I have installed apache2 and it seems to be working fine.

I can go to http://localhost/ or http://127.0.0.1/ in Mozilla and it loads fine.

When I run ab2 to benchmark Apache I get an error.

Below is the output from Script.

I do not know if the problem is ab2 or something with my networking setup. I am not expert in either.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Jimmie

Script started on Fri Sep 12 18:02:44 2003

ab2 -c5 -n1000 http://localhost/

This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.40-dev <$Revision: 1.121.2.1 $> apache-2.0

Copyright (c) 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, http://www.zeustech.net/

Copyright (c) 1998-2002 The Apache Software Foundation, http://www.apache.org/

Benchmarking localhost (be patient)

apr_poll: The timeout specified has expired (70007)

ab2 -c5 -n1000 http://127.0.0.1/

This is ApacheBench, Version 2.0.40-dev <$Revision: 1.121.2.1 $> apache-2.0

Copyright (c) 1996 Adam Twiss, Zeus Technology Ltd, http://www.zeustech.net/

Copyright (c) 1998-2002 The Apache Software Foundation, http://www.apache.org/

Benchmarking 127.0.0.1 (be patient)

apr_poll: The timeout specified has expired (70007)

Script done on Fri Sep 12 18:07:20 2003

----------

## devon

I would check out this thread at Google Groups. Short story apparently is, use something else.  :Smile: 

FWIW, I tried it and it failed too.  :Sad: 

----------

## jhouchin

Hey. Thanks, at least I know I didn't mess something up.   :Smile: 

I messed with my network settings, reading messages last night looking for something to make it work.

I downloaded httperf. Will give it a go.

Thanks again.

Jimmie

----------

